# كتالوج مهمات الوقاية الشخصية ppe



## tamer safety (1 أبريل 2011)

اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/document/9QSCGCxc/___PPE.html
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## fraidi (1 أبريل 2011)

thakssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (3 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز تامر


----------



## tamer safety (5 أبريل 2011)

الشكر لله 
يا بشمهندس غسان 
اشكرك على مشاركتك بالموضوع


----------



## belkacem2 (18 أبريل 2011)

thanks for your addings


----------



## chemist555 (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاء وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mmeto152000 (22 أبريل 2011)

*THANks*



tamer safety قال:


> اليكم الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/document/9qscgcxc/___ppe.html
> نسالكم الدعاء



1.	ما اجمل ان يكون الانسان شمسا بين الناس

ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان شمسا ً بين الناس 
لا تتأمل الوجوه السوداء
والقلوب الحقودة
والزهور الذابلة
لأنك ستشعر باليأس بل بالحزن والكئابة
إلتفت يمينا ًستجد وجوه بيضاء مشرقة
تبتسم لك
وقلوب طاهرة
كما عرفنا إنه في الدنيا أجناسٌ مختلفة
ألوان غريبة
حاول أن تتذوق كل شعور يصادفك
حلو كان أم مر
حتى تعرف في مستقبلك
مامعنى هذا اللون
وما معنى هذا المذاق
تحمل الأشواك التي قد تدوسها في يوم من الأيام
ربما يكون بلاء من ربك
فلا تيأس
فكلما أحب الله عبدا ً إبتلاه
لا تحزن كثيرا ً
فكم منا من عاش نصف عمره حزنا ً ويأسا ً
لسبب ما
فراق خساره ضياع الأحلام
ها هو الآن لا شيء
يستكين في غرفةٌ كئيبة
لا يرضى بشيء
هل تعرف الناس عنه ؟
من هو ذلك لانعلم
فهل إستفاد شيئاً
بكل تأكيد لا
ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان شمسا ً بين الناس
يلتمسون منه دفئهم
ويشتاقون له كل ما غاب
ما أجمل أن يكون الشخص زهرة
يسارعون الناس إليه كي تحضنه أياديهم
وما أجمل أن يكون الشخص كتاب
يتمنى كل قارئ يجلس بجانبه
كي يقرأ من كلامه قليلا ً
وأن يعتبر من حروفه كثيرا


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا 
بارك الله بك


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer safety (6 مايو 2011)

أشكرك أخى محمد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## @ ايمن @ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

كتالوج رائع


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا أخي الكريم


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## مصطفي العزب 66 (28 أبريل 2015)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور *


----------

